# Misty Hartwood Asylum



## caledonia84 (Dec 15, 2011)

Took this on a misty morning at an old derelict mental asylum in Scotland. Any pointers advice is always appreciated


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 15, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## caledonia84 (Dec 15, 2011)

Many thanks Big Mike


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 15, 2011)

I would show more of the castle.  You could also underexpose it more so the sun ray is more defined, the sky is bluer, and the castle is pure black silhouette.


----------



## caledonia84 (Dec 15, 2011)

I know exactly what your saying Schwettylens took this on a different day

y


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah something like that but not as tight.. and I do like the sun .  Put the sun behind the turret or something


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 15, 2011)

Sigh, I so want to come to your house. Scotland+Old and abandoned. I could die a happy girl


----------



## caledonia84 (Dec 15, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> yeah something like that but not as tight.. and I do like the sun .  Put the sun behind the turret or something



Thanks for the advice, they'll give me more to think about when I return there



MLeeK said:


> Sigh, I so want to come to your house. Scotland+Old and abandoned. I could die a happy girl



Its strange how we get used to our own surroundings, I admit I used to take Scotland for granted but starting this year I decided to make an effort to go and see it climbed 8 of Scotland's highest mountains this summer (only another 275 to go:er 

I'm pretty sure a lot of people would give an arm an a leg to get within arms reach of New York I know a fair few of my friends would move there in a heartbeat if they had the chance!


----------

